# Which plants/trees give nectar latest into fall and how late in your areas



## Luckybees (Jul 26, 2013)

I've got 20 acres of playground that I made into a wildlife habitat years ago. I can still squeeze in some trees/plants but would like to concentrate on the fall nectar harvest. Any ideas? Thank you, Mark


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Showy goldenrod is one of the latest in my area, as well as a number of the asters (New England aster, New York aster, etc, etc)


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The heaviest aster flow I ever saw was after a pretty hard freeze that killed almost every other plant. It often nestles pretty low in the grass which, I assume, affords it some protection.


----------



## Luckybees (Jul 26, 2013)

The bees are still collecting nectar from something but I don't see them on my goldenrod or asters. Maybe it's still too early---maybe I have the wrong type of goldenrod or asters. Other pollinators are all over them.


----------



## Luckybees (Jul 26, 2013)

Besides asters and goldenrod, what else are the bees getting nectar from this time of year? I only have two hives so maybe they are on the asters and goldenrod but there are other hives in the area and I don't see them at my place. Thank you, Mark


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Ours are working Asters, Sagebrush, Sainfoin, and Rabbit brush.
Dave


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I have some Vitex. After the first summer bloom, I cut it back, which makes it put up branches with blooms again for the fall. Mine is in bloom now, middle of September.

My Rosemary is also putting out bloom and bees are on it as well as the Vitex.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

Mums, they haven't popped here yet but the bees will be all over them. They are just budding now.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Stonecrop


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

We have a lot of broomweed blooming right now. It usually blooms until the first frost. I have read that bees use it, but I haven't seen any on it.


----------

